# three key changes to my mojito recipe



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

1. powdered sugar rather than granulated...dissolves more easily

2. pour rum and stir before putting in ice. Again, this allows the sugar to mix and dissolve

3. Use 2 key limes instead of a normal lime

yummy.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

What's the rest of the recipe?


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Sound good Ill try it.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Making your own simple syrup. 

Growing and using your own Spearmint. 

Muddle about.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Jack Straw said:


> What's the rest of the recipe?


7 fresh mint leaves (i have some growing in the back yard)
1 teaspoon powdered sugar
2 key limes (I don't grow these in my back yard)
2 oz light rum
2 oz club soda

muddle the mint (I just crush them with my fingers, throw them in the glass, then mush them up with a spoon)
add the sugar and muddle some more
squeeze the limes into the glass (I cut them into quarters to make it easier...if I am making a bunch it gets tiring) and muddle some more
add the rum and stir
add some ice
add the club soda

drink, preferably with a friend and a cigar


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Great drink! We made some at home last weekend for the first time.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Yup. Powdered sugar is the way to go. Except I use 3 ounces of rum and 1 ounce of soda water.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine is a little different.

1/2 lime 
mint leaves (muddle these together)
2 oz light rum
1 oz simple syrup
1 oz Goya sugar cane syrup
crushed ice
top with club soda

I don't drink them but my wife likes this recipe


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

dj1340 said:


> Mine is a little different.
> 
> 1/2 lime
> mint leaves (muddle these together)
> ...


Hmmmm maybe I will try it this way as well. I made some simple syrup in the past but I was never happy with how the drink tasted.

I read somewhere about making simple syrup with mint leaves mixed in!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Best flavored one I had was one that had a prickly pear in it. Use the regular recipe and puree a prickly pear then pour and stir.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a mango mojito out in LA (California) and it was amazing but wow was it expensive!


----------

